# Looks like TTQ Has Been Given the Nod as the TT Model Lineup Expansion



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Crossover critics may not be happy, but it looks like Audi's made the choice to add a crossover version of the TT based on the TT offroad concept says Georg Kacher in Car Magazine. Part of the reason is the fight with Alfa Romeo over the Q2 and Q4 names. Jerks.

Anyway, read more about it here: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors-renders-spy-photos/rumor-audi-ttq-gets-nod-production/


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Because nothing says "we've built a serious sports car this time" like making an SUV version of it.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I liked the "Steppenwolf" concept from back in the days, this is some kind of "Reborn" of it.
The TT is no 911, so i don't see a problem in adding this to the TT range, the TT is notting more then a VW Golf in a fancy outfit.
Personally i would have killed-off the TT after the first generation and gave it a perminent Icon status.
The only good thing about the second generation was the return of the 5 cylinder engine, but sadly enough in the wrong direction.
The 3th generation does noting for me, a complete design failure.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Because nothing says "we've built a serious sports car this time" like making an SUV version of it.


THIS! :laugh:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Gag! What's this? NO..... 

It's a TT stationwagon folks. Yup. All they need to add now is fake wood grain down the side to complete the process of even more people disliking the MK3. I'm on the fence with the MK3 primarily due to terrible color "choice", but this is ridiculous. So, the TT is now going to become a 2 door version of the TTQ. Why? Because they will sell 4X as many of these than the TT. Granted, both will still likely be rarer than tits on a boar in the US, but the stigma will still be there.

Bad move Audi. Bad move.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Because nothing says "we've built a serious sports car this time" like making an SUV version of it.


I suppose it doesn't help the car's sports car creds, even though the latest TT is dynamically the best of the breed.

I've not seen this car in person, but did see the TT allroad concept in person. The car was largely 'heightened' by adding more visual mass below the sill. If this is essentially a body kit, then theoretically they could do a TT Avant. The idea of a TT RS Avant, smaller lighter sibling to the RS 6 is intriguing to me. The crossover is less interesting, unless of course I could convert it to a TT Avant myself... and then I'm cool with it.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I suppose it doesn't help the car's sports car creds, even though the latest TT is dynamically the best of the breed.
> 
> I've not seen this car in person, but did see the TT allroad concept in person. The car was largely 'heightened' by adding more visual mass below the sill. If this is essentially a body kit, then theoretically they could do a TT Avant. The idea of a TT RS Avant, smaller lighter sibling to the RS 6 is intriguing to me. The crossover is less interesting, unless of course I could convert it to a TT Avant myself... and then I'm cool with it.


Isn't the smaller, lighter sibling to the RS6 the RS3 (or the RS4 even)? It's brand dilution and it's dumb.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The result will be that the next generation TT will be SUV only, i reckon this TTQ will sell as hotcakes.
And why would you buy a TT coupe when there is a useable TTQ.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

It looks like the Q3 should look. Or even a Q1.

I actually think it looks brilliant and if it is based on the TT platform it should drive brilliantly too -- but it is a little frustrating that they're calling it a TTQ, lol.

I could see adding one of these to the stable as a people-mover in a few years.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> I liked the "Steppenwolf" concept from back in the days, this is some kind of "Reborn" of it.
> The TT is no 911, so i don't see a problem in adding this to the TT range, the TT is notting more then a VW Golf in a fancy outfit.
> Personally i would have killed-off the TT after the first generation and gave it a perminent Icon status.
> The only good thing about the second generation was the return of the 5 cylinder engine, but sadly enough in the wrong direction.
> The 3th generation does noting for me, a complete design failure.


THis is AWFUL! all to do with marketing,sadly and [a la Cayenne] will sell well.The TT is a unique design in a crowded clone like market.I tend to agree with you,RST.I am lurking on the GT4 forum these days,mainly because of my dislike of understeer,and if the new TTRS is no better i may jump ship.THe only thing that may tempt me with 4 rings is a Proper Audi quattro,with the 560 hp v8 !
Mac


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

A Proper Audi quattro should not have a overweight V8, the next generation 3.0 ltr V6 Bi-TFSI engine (Bi-Turbo) will get 475 hp.
I reckon that the next A5 will look a lot like the last 3 quattro Concept's, next RS5 will get that 475 hp engine.


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

R5T said:


> A Proper Audi quattro should not have a overweight V8, the next generation 3.0 ltr V6 Bi-TFSI engine (Bi-Turbo) will get 475 hp.
> I reckon that the next A5 will look a lot like the last 3 quattro Concept's, next RS5 will get that 475 hp engine.


Ah! I could really live with that I think,the closest to the :thumbupld Quattro really,unless AMG puts 4 Matic in the new C63 Coupe.[I still miss my C63]
Mac


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Too many derivative models crowding the same space.

- Q3 
- A3 Sportback
- Q1
- TTQ

We can't get one of these without pitching a fit, ripping our clothes, and rolling in the dirt! The EU needs all of these? It's amazing that they believe the sluggish performing, over capacity european market can support this amount of market fragmentation. Yet, Audi displays conservative restraint in the growing north american market.

I'm reminded of what General McAuliffe of the 101st Airborne told the Germans when they asked for his surrender at the Battle of the Bulge. Nuts!


----------

